

How do you keep motivated if you work (employed/solo-entrepreneur) from home? - buzu

I work from home and on the side I am trying to find business problems I may be able to solve using software. I do struggle to keep myself motivated at times.<p>How do you keep motivated and fight apathy on a daily basis?
======
jrwit
Although I may not say it specifically in many/all the posts, I write a lot
about this from a holistic perspective on
[http://cjremus.ghost.com](http://cjremus.ghost.com), would love to hear your
thoughts on some of the posts and whether they might relate to some of the
things you're working through too...

~~~
buzu
Thanks for the reply. Are you sure the URL is correct? Im getting a "page
cannot be displayed"

~~~
jrwit
Sorry, [http://cjremus.ghost.io](http://cjremus.ghost.io) ... thanks for
taking a look!

------
JSeymourATL
Stay plugged in-- plan frequent live conversations with customers, investors,
stakeholders. Even better if done face-to-face. Isolation is good for short-
term bursts of productivity. In the long-term it will kill you.

